# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] zodiac sno

## wad1532

Hey, does anyone know the sno for the zodiac ring??? 
thanks for the help if you do!!!

----------


## User5981

> Hey, does anyone know the sno for the zodiac ring??? 
> thanks for the help if you do!!!


sno number is 3563390330

----------

